# Archery 2016 buck down



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well yesterday I sealed the deal. Got my first big game kill as well as my first with a bow. And to make it even better I had my entire family with me for the great memories. I also forgot my release and ended up just finger shooting him.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Congrats! Awesome first archery buck


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Congratulations on a fine buck! That is awesome that your family was there. You will never forget your first bow kill.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Way to go on your first congrats

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats. I like that coming out of the velvet look he has


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That smile on your face tells the story, way to go!!


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

That's awesome! Way to go and congratulations!


----------



## sandyhills (Jun 11, 2015)

*nice*

Awesome!!!
Finger shooting....you should just use recurve.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome job! Congratualtions!!!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Great job. Pretty impressive you were able to harvest him shooting fingers. That is tough with today's shorter bows.
He'll be tasty!


----------

